# Weed gives me serious anxiety.



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't smoked bud in about a year or so, but finally found a job and was anxiety-free until I got a bag of some fire *** weed. It honestly gives me anxiety to the point where I couldn't even speak well to my own girlfriend. Anyone else? Why is this? How can I smoke & feel more relaxed without taking filthy medication? I take 2-3 grams of L-Tryptophan daily to help regulate my serotonin fwiw. Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The obvious answer is to stop smoking, the next best answer is to smoke small amounts. People often smoke a lot or drink a lot because it's the cool thing to do but there's nothing wrong with enjoying a light buzz if you want a taste but can't handle a lot


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Its the strain. For me indicas help everything, but sativas put my anxiety through the roof. For some people, its the opposite.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The obvious answer is to stop smoking, the next best answer is to smoke small amounts. People often smoke a lot or drink a lot because it's the cool thing to do but there's nothing wrong with enjoying a light buzz if you want a taste but can't handle a lot


No can do, my man. It takes the stress from my job and obliterates it. It is a beautiful substitute for some zombifying benzo [which I was addicted to for three years]. Never again.

Give me a good pharmaceutical that can relieve my stress, space me out, but provide zero side effects or withdrawal symptoms and I'll reconsider.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

OtherGlove said:


> Its the strain. For me indicas help everything, but sativas put my anxiety through the roof. For some people, its the opposite.


I wondered this at first. This is some typical blueberry kush so maybe I'll try out some 80%+ sativa. Thanks


----------



## wondaboi (Feb 14, 2010)

hello villio , 

it was fun when i started smoking , but after that it was hell!!!

it revealed my anxiety and made me the person i am today , anxious , paranoid , messed up person , i advice you to quit it cold turkey ! 

i blame my anxiety on weed !!!


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> No can do, my man. It takes the stress from my job and obliterates it. It is a beautiful substitute for some zombifying benzo [which I was addicted to for three years]. Never again.
> 
> Give me a good pharmaceutical that can relieve my stress, space me out, but provide zero side effects or withdrawal symptoms and I'll reconsider.


Amen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ViLLiO said:


> No can do, my man. It takes the stress from my job and obliterates it. It is a beautiful substitute for some zombifying benzo [which I was addicted to for three years]. Never again.
> 
> Give me a good pharmaceutical that can relieve my stress, space me out, but provide zero side effects or withdrawal symptoms and I'll reconsider.


I wasn't advocating pharmaceuticals, I was just saying you don't need to pack monster bowls or roll huge joints if you're going to continue smoking what you have. If you have the convenience of buying by the strain then look into that but most people I know don't, you call & you get what you're given


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

Most drugs induce my anxiety except for alcohol and OTC stuff and anxiety meds. 

In high school I stayed up all night and took my bf's Ritalin before school in the morning... I had a panic attack for 4-5 hours and ended up in the nurse's office. 

Pot also induces anxiety for me... I can't smoke it at all anymore. Every aspect of my anxiety gets amplified and I can't be around people whatsoever.


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

I have this same issue when I smoke weed. I noticed that a lot of people want to valiantly defend weed, like its the miracle crop or something. But if your like me and get heightened anxiety and self consciousness, then there is pretty much zero reason to be smoking weed. I used to smoke weed like every day, but over time I became more depressed, self conscious and anxious and weed just enhanced those feeling for me. The only reason I kept smoking was because all my friends did, and then over time I gradually got sick of the bad high I got and quit. Also those people were basically not friends I hung out with after I quit, because their whole life pretty much consisted of smoking weed and sitting around, and I didn't smoke anymore. My life became better once I quit.

I actually want to try smoking weed again when I make some big changes to my anxiety and self consciousness.

EDIT: I just noticed your post about weed helping you at work, so obviously you don't always have problems like some people (myself). It's really interesting how weed affects people differently.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Garretoo said:


> I have this same issue when I smoke weed. I noticed that a lot of people want to valiantly defend weed, like its the miracle crop or something. But if your like me and get heightened anxiety and self consciousness, then there is pretty much zero reason to be smoking weed. I used to smoke weed like every day, but over time I became more depressed, self conscious and anxious and weed just enhanced those feeling for me. The only reason I kept smoking was because all my friends did, and then over time I gradually got sick of the bad high I got and quit. Also those people were basically not friends I hung out with after I quit, because their whole life pretty much consisted of smoking weed and sitting around, and I didn't smoke anymore. My life became better once I quit.
> 
> I actually want to try smoking weed again when I make some big changes to my anxiety and self consciousness.


Are you me? I could not relate more. Once you're severely stressed out about something, though, you will be tempted to pick it back up. :boogie


----------



## Dennishere (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea, it def induces anxiety and isnt for everyone. When i get anxiety, i just try to be myself and remember to let go of the fear because thats all you can do. Too bad i cant control myself most of the time... Good luck with your medicating


----------



## kevinj1234 (Dec 19, 2011)

i've found that when you only smoke every once in awhile, you're vulnerable to an overwhelmed anxiety high. if you build up a tolerance, the next time you smoke will be easier to handle, especially the anxiety. i smoke about once or twice a month with a friend, and it is always a very uncomfortable experience. recently i got 1.5 and have been smoking small joints. the first joint was way too overwhelming with anxiety and paranoia, but the times after that were confortable. i hate eating until it hurts, though. i also hate the hangover when you wake up. BUT, to answer your question, once you maintain a tolerance, it won't be so bad the next time.


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Am i the only geek who wonders, how do ppl even get "weed?" Like, is it a buddy, connections, standing on a corner or sumthin..and, like i read weed can b laced with dangerous stuff and cause serious permanent brain damage. hey, mayb it's just me and my sheltered life. yea, it's probably me.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Shianne said:


> Am i the only geek who wonders, how do ppl even get "weed?" Like, is it a buddy, connections, standing on a corner or sumthin..and, like i read weed can b laced with dangerous stuff and cause serious permanent brain damage. hey, mayb it's just me and my sheltered life. yea, it's probably me.


I'll take a stab. I get weed from friends who sell who get their weed from CA. I have never bought weed off of a random. I don't know anyone who actually smokes weed who would just get some **** off of a random either because you really don't know what you're getting in terms of quality.

As far as weed being laced, I'm not saying no one has ever done it, but that just doesn't make much sense. If I'm a drug dealer, I want my customers to keep coming back to me or else I don't make money. Why would I put some harmful **** in my weed to **** my customers up thus ****ing with my money? That just makes no business sense.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

When I'm feeling self-conscious, weed cranks up the dial until I hate myself. I'll look into the mirror and think, "who the **** am I? What kind of loser are you?" It boggles my mind that anyone with SA can smoke weed and feel relaxed...that **** torques up my anxiety to crazy new heights.

I always said that if I could smoke and feel amazing (even talking to people), then I will have truly conquered SA. It just so happens that this weekend I will be partaking for the first time in about a year, so I'm eager to see how different I feel from it now vs a year ago, since I've made so much progress in that time.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I've heard of it actually making some people more high-strung and alert. Never had the chance to try it because I have zero connections with anybody at all, lol. It varies from person to person, I guess? I'd love to try it, if only once. But I have a feeling that with my luck, it'll somehow make me worse off in every possible situation.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Shianne said:


> Am i the only geek who wonders, how do ppl even get "weed?" Like, is it a buddy, connections, standing on a corner or sumthin..and, like i read weed can b laced with dangerous stuff and cause serious permanent brain damage. hey, mayb it's just me and my sheltered life. yea, it's probably me.


it makes you dumb like a pot head:duckalso gives you anxiety and makes you limp


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Why smoke it then? I know someone who smoked it for years, he's now been diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia and a nurse has to come around to inject him and his whole life is screwed. You think social anxiety is bad? U wanna see how bad he is and it's all because of smoking weed.


----------



## bobbybob (Apr 5, 2012)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Give me a good pharmaceutical that can relieve my stress, space me out, but provide zero side effects or withdrawal symptoms and I'll reconsider.


Unfortunately, it is weed that is giving you the side effects. It's making you anxious.

I used to smoke all the time back in the day, until it got associated with my SA. Long story short, I had to quit, because every time I would smoke, I would go full fledged into a panic attack.

Now? I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, thank u GaaraAgain. I learned no one is going to put "bleep" in the weed to mess up their business, and, it's not bought off random ppl...and other stuff about, weed. Thanks for taking a stab at it, you made me read over my highly naive post, and, now my face is red with embarrassment. Grin. But i dont mind. Smile.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in the UK… illegal to use marijuana, but, you can buy all the equipment you need, but if you pet the seed in the soil your a GOD DAMN CRIMINAL....! I plan on growing a plant or two for myself so I know what I'm smoking is pure and hasn't been messed with.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Shianne said:


> Ok, thank u GaaraAgain. I learned no one is going to put "bleep" in the weed to mess up their business, and, it's not bought off random ppl...and other stuff about, weed. Thanks for taking a stab at it, you made me read over my highly naive post, and, now my face is red with embarrassment. Grin. But i dont mind. Smile.


Don't feel embarrassed at all. If you weren't exposed to it, how else would you know besides asking?

I'm glad my answer actually made sense/helped in any way. If it sounded snarky or hostile, it wasn't intended to be at all and I apologize.


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah GaaraAgain, (I checked out your page/you're cool-good). Aw no, I didnt take you as snarky or hostile, and if I ever do please please know Ima wet ball of tissue (haha!), limp noodle who can barely handle sumthin bad on the tv/news. If anything you're super sweet to reply. I didnt even think to check back to see if ppl responded to my posts. So, thank U! Smile.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah i get my SA amplified with weed too, but i still smoke it regularly (when i can get some). It used to make me really anxious but since i've been smoking it everyday my tolerance has gone up a lot and i can handle it better now.
The reason i smoke it even though it increases SA is cos its just so much damned fun, the downside of increased anxiety is worth it cos life is so much more interesting when i'm on it.


----------



## mut (Jul 9, 2010)

i started having that same effect of anxiety too whenever i smoked.. i had to stop.. wasn't easy but it's much better now that i'm off it completely.. 

i think that if it starts giving you anxiety whenever you smoke.. then it's time to get off it completely..


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure what to tell you, but I smoked weed for 4 years solid and once I started on Prozac I just couldn't anymore. It caused extreme paranoia for me, any strain. I wish I knew of some medication that was non-addictive yet actually worked (lolololol) but I really don't think such a thing exists.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Does it to me too, so I quit. I start thinking about things and wonder why people like me, or what they think about me. I get kind of paranoid about what people think and everything. I only did it as casually as drinking, but it's not the same as it was when I was younger. So I just drink now and skip the weed.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

weed doesn't *give* you anxiety, you already have it. weed just makes your anxiety feel a lot worse if you are not in a good mental space. it makes it almost impossible to hide from anxiety.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I never could understand why people smoke the stuff. But what ever works


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Weed definitely caused my depersonalization/derealization and I'm pretty sure it's what made my social anxiety surface too. I loved it the first year I started smoking but I just can't do it anymore, makes me freak out too much.



Shianne said:


> Am i the only geek who wonders, how do ppl even get "weed?" Like, is it a buddy, connections, standing on a corner or sumthin..and, like i read weed can b laced with dangerous stuff and cause serious permanent brain damage. hey, mayb it's just me and my sheltered life. yea, it's probably me.


I live in a mediocre neighborhood so all I'd have to do is just go outside and talk to pretty much anybody and they could hook me up. No idea how you would go about getting it if you live in an uppity suburb though.



Shianne said:


> Ok, thank u GaaraAgain. I learned no one is going to put "bleep" in the weed to mess up their business, and, it's not bought off random ppl...and other stuff about, weed. Thanks for taking a stab at it, you made me read over my highly naive post, and, now my face is red with embarrassment. Grin. But i dont mind. Smile.


Actually it's possible for weed to be laced with **** like embalming fluid, raid bug spray, minuscule shards of glass/sand to make it weigh more, and other bad ****. There's also a chance that the weed wasn't properly dried and it has mildew on it which can give you a lung infection like pneumonia or bronchitis. You really need to be careful if you're buying from someone you don't know.



Sam1911 said:


> it makes you dumb like a pot head:duckalso gives you anxiety and makes you limp


If by limp you mean erectile dysfunction then that's just not true, that's more of an adderal/xanax/alcohol/amphetamine thing


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I never got why people laugh when they smoke it. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

just quit the weed, it's that simple


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to smoke weed and be happy and fine - but then when I moved to a particular dorm where I thought my neighbors didn't like me, every time I smoked weed in my room I started to get super paranoid, anxious, to the point where I would hear voices and think that I was hearing them making fun of me or called me "weird" and "awkward" and laughing at me. 

I remember this particular time when I had too many edibles (I was blasted). It doesn't help that when I smoke a lot, my body pulses a little (that's a natural reaction for me, my body is just sensitive). I would think they could feel my heart/body pulsing/twitching from the other room and think I was masturbating and commenting on it which made me feel helpless (I wasn't!) as well as being inconsiderate to my neighbors (agh I'm so embarrassed I wrote that...but I figured I should be honest on here). So I tried to be still on the floor in the middle my room while hearing my neighbors berate me on how pathetic, awkward, friendless, and weird I was. 

I guess part of the paranoia is that I'm still not convinced if I was actually hearing them say these things, or if it was just me twisting sounds/voices I hear into saying things that I fear. Or maybe a combination of both? I haven't smoked since. 

Long story short, it was pretty traumatic in that I endured a tonnn of anxiety and paranoia for a couple of hours and I realized that I should stick to smoking when I'm in a "good place", with a good sense of self-esteem.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Some people can't handle weed. 

Did you smoke to much, all at once? Moderation is the key.....


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that bud intensifies whatever emotion you're feeling. You're feeling anxious, it'll make you more anxious. You're feeling fine, you're feeling great.


----------



## Ryount45 (Apr 16, 2012)

Garretoo said:


> I have this same issue when I smoke weed. I noticed that a lot of people want to valiantly defend weed, like its the miracle crop or something. But if your like me and get heightened anxiety and self consciousness, then there is pretty much zero reason to be smoking weed. I used to smoke weed like every day, but over time I became more depressed, self conscious and anxious and weed just enhanced those feeling for me. The only reason I kept smoking was because all my friends did, and then over time I gradually got sick of the bad high I got and quit. Also those people were basically not friends I hung out with after I quit, because their whole life pretty much consisted of smoking weed and sitting around, and I didn't smoke anymore. My life became better once I quit.
> 
> I actually want to try smoking weed again when I make some big changes to my anxiety and self consciousness.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed your post about weed helping you at work, so obviously you don't always have problems like some people (myself). It's really interesting how weed affects people differently.


Pretty much this. It got to a point where my main reason was work stressing me out. But now I look back at it and realize it was the high that was the root of most of my problems. But smoking weed helped me realize i have a problem, and that I need to correct it. I still smoke on occasion but im much much happier being sober and I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

You guys should try vaporizing your weed instead of smoking it.

Vaporizing = no anxiety.


----------



## SonicMan (May 14, 2012)

Think for Yourself,

Only smoke when you are alone. And channel it into creative hobbies. It can be a tool for you, but you must be driving it. Not it driving you.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Haven't smoked bud in about a year or so, but finally found a job and was anxiety-free until I got a bag of some fire *** weed. It honestly gives me anxiety to the point where I couldn't even speak well to my own girlfriend. Anyone else? Why is this? How can I smoke & feel more relaxed without taking filthy medication? I take 2-3 grams of L-Tryptophan daily to help regulate my serotonin fwiw. Thanks.


same deal here man:mum
Idk what is, but im gonna blame it on the adderall for now. I was mixing the two every other day of every week. Two words, Adderall Psychosis. I am not on that crap anymore, but the ganja still makes me anxious:| maybe when my body recuperates from the stimulants it will go away.

I am sure there has to be a way to get rid of it. there has to


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> You guys should try vaporizing your weed instead of smoking it.
> 
> Vaporizing = no anxiety.


or edibles?

did you feel anxious when smoking it?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Smoke different weed strains.
Smoke more often till you get used to it.
Go in public while high more often.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

minddrips said:


> or edibles?
> 
> did you feel anxious when smoking it?


Some strains give me major anxiety when smoking, some dont. Vaporizing has never made me anxious whatever strain i was using. Same with edibles really, although they just tend to make really tired for a long time.


----------



## jpt022 (Jun 11, 2012)

wondaboi said:


> hello villio ,
> 
> it was fun when i started smoking , but after that it was hell!!!
> 
> ...


me too i gotta quit


----------



## jpt022 (Jun 11, 2012)

*no you were close*



Shianne said:


> Ok, thank u GaaraAgain. I learned no one is going to put "bleep" in the weed to mess up their business, and, it's not bought off random ppl...and other stuff about, weed. Thanks for taking a stab at it, you made me read over my highly naive post, and, now my face is red with embarrassment. Grin. But i dont mind. Smile.


Not true Ive gotten weed from this sketchy black dude... found out through a drug test he was lacing it with pcp so we would get really high/ addicted and keep coming back lol. Also lace it with raid sometimes lol


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Weed gives me anxiety too but i smoke it anyway cuz the positive effects still outweigh the anxiety it gives me. Life is too boring when im sober. I just never go out in public when i'm high.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Different types of weed give me anxiety, and different types seem not to. Lately it has made me basically jump out of my skin. That won't stop me from smoking again on 4/20 though. Gotta keep tradition. Besides, maybe next year it'll be better  

Weed gives me anxiety about other things actually. I like a lot of exercise, and after smoking I generally think to myself, "well now that was stupid." Edit: Edibles are the funky ****.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, stop smoking and try some relaxation techniques or perhaps meditation techniques to help with the stress.


----------



## NomineDomini (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is some good info for you smoking anything causes the body to produce cortisol a stress reaction hormone kind of like fight or flight cause we were ment to breath air not smoke. Our body goes into a bit of a fight or flight mode . Also there are lots of different types out there now and a lot of modified hybrids. Two types one is an upper and one is a sedated type. Also factors such as when it's harvested can cause different effects like if it's picked too early it can cause angst. And I have been laced with pcp before twice from street stuff you wanna know fear and constant horror and impending doom 24 7 for a year that's what I've been through. So a lot of factors make up the effect.


----------



## NomineDomini (Jun 12, 2012)

Also there is a withdrawal from pot if used chronically and anxiety is a top effect of it. Going cold turkey can cause you panick attacks if you use often. It's not cool to be be reliant on any substance. Abused is bad with anything used responsibly by medically legal patients is different.


----------



## LucasVandal (May 25, 2012)

I get super anxious too when I smoke, especially sativa's. Now I mainly like to smoke by myself and watch tv shows/movies at night, cause I just want get away from people when I smoke too much. If I do smoke with people, I try to limit myself to just a small buzz cause it's no fun anymore. I miss the days when I would just enjoy the high because it was new, now I just think too much .


----------



## dcamp26 (Jun 5, 2012)

Some people can't find the balance. 

I get high when i come down off a hit. Im high 24-7 because I got use the the anxiety and got rid of the paranoia myself with experience.

How I do it: One swat/dab/hit at a time. I use a large water pipe and put enough just for one hit out of it then get back to what I was doing. 

Theres NO need to "Face" high grade marijuana. All you need is one hit of medical marijuana (strain named) bud to be fully medicated.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Weird, I was just thinking about trying it just to see if it actually calms me down.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

I had to stop smoking weed because it was an escape from my life and kept me isolated and even worse, content with being isolated. I had to grow up and stop being high, whatever works for you though


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

The last time I touched weed, I ended up crawling across my bedroom floor on my hands and knees, feeling violently sick, praying my heart beat would slow down. 

Never again. Ever.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never smoked it but my parents have. My father would think everything was funny. My mother said it relaxed her. My father smoked it after he came back from Vietnam. My mother smoked it after her brother gave her some after her grandmother died and nobody told for several months she died. She was very upset.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Not all medications are filthy. I used to be like you. I used to enjoy the hell out of smoking. Then after a while it made me so paranoid that I wouldnt even talk. Once I got my mental problems under control I was able to enjoy smoke again like it was the first time.


----------



## 001LMAE (Jul 30, 2013)

Recently I have had the same effect from smoking weed. I am from WA and can get my hands on many different strains, medical and non medically grown. Since weed can be prescribed for anxiety, I was very stubborn about giving it up. It the toxins building up in your body, and the panic attack is your bodies way of say STOP. That is the best advice I can give even though I don't want to believe it either. I have tried working out a lot to sweat out the toxins, along with detox diets and bathing in Epsom salt water. Anxiety is a mental disorder, it's all in your head and after your body makes up it's mind about something that is how it is going to be. I grew up in a hippie 420 household, so it even adds to how much it sucks. Like my mom told me "Weed is not for everyone because it is different for everyone."


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

kevinj1234 said:


> i've found that when you only smoke every once in awhile, you're vulnerable to an overwhelmed anxiety high. if you build up a tolerance, the next time you smoke will be easier to handle, especially the anxiety. i smoke about once or twice a month with a friend, and it is always a very uncomfortable experience. recently i got 1.5 and have been smoking small joints. the first joint was way too overwhelming with anxiety and paranoia, but the times after that were confortable. i hate eating until it hurts, though. i also hate the hangover when you wake up. BUT, to answer your question, once you maintain a tolerance, it won't be so bad the next time.


Yeah dude your freakin right use smoke 8th or quarter weekly and I Would be able smoke like hour before work and talk my moms. Now ill smoke a bowl every once in a while and bug the **** out. But yeah your right about tolerance its a big factor.


----------



## Vespera (Mar 13, 2013)

Marijuana is known to cause anxiety, so I would find a better way to relax


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

Weed speeds my brain up like a maniac and makes my Anxiety x10 worst and I can't stop smoking. I feel you!


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

It amplifies what is already there. Either that or its bringing too many things to the surface at once.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This why I don't do this


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Liana27 said:


> Why smoke it then? I know someone who smoked it for years, he's now been diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia and a nurse has to come around to inject him and his whole life is screwed. You think social anxiety is bad? U wanna see how bad he is and it's all because of smoking weed.


It's NOT because of smoking weed, it's because he has a predisposition to schizophrenia.

NO ONE who isn't predisposed to schizophrenia gets it through weed.

Chances are he would have become schizophrenic anyway but got it sooner because of weed, and there have been many cases like this, but weed itself does not CAUSE schizophrenia.

Anyways, yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with weed because it causes anxiety for me sometimes, but I also LOVE it and sometimes it makes me very peaceful and I don't think I'll ever permanently quit because I like the benefits more than the negatives, but that's only if I RARELY smoke like a couple times a year.

My solution has always been to drink when I smoke, and then I NEVER get anxious, but it leads me to drink a lot which isn't so healthy.

I've had my yearly weed and booze bender just these past couple weeks, I did have one panic attack out of 14 days of smoking so most times were fine, but it happened when I wasn't drinking and NEVER would have happened had I had a few beers.

I'll defend weed, but at the same time, people need to know it's not harmless.

I find the people who demonize weed to be REALLY annoying, but I find the people who think it's the greatest thing EVER and has NO downsides to be almost as annoying...basically, I find everyone annoying in their views of weed unless they are like me and acknowlege BOTH it's negative and positive side effects. It is, however, the most benign illegal substance in existence, and probably even more safe than excessive amounts of caffeine.

I'll probably never PERMANENTLY quit, but it will be a quite a while before I smoke again.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

nemesis1 said:


> You guys should try vaporizing your weed instead of smoking it.
> 
> Vaporizing = no anxiety.


I do, and I noticed I get LESS anxiety when vaporizing, but I can still freak out depending on the situation.

Mix it with enough alcohol though...NO WAY, problem solved.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

lost91 said:


> Personally it seems to amplify whatever I'm thinking/feeling before I use it. If I feel bad and am thinking bad thoughts its only going to make me feel worse. However if I had a good day and am feeling good with happy thoughts then its only going to make me feel better. Its weird


Pretty much this, if I'm smoking loud. If I'm smoking mid/regular, which I am slowly coming to prefer if I have it in larger quantities, then it usually brightens up my mood and I feel like I attain a much less "temperamental" high. Though I haven't tripped in a while, I can say.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Veracity said:


> Pretty much this, if I'm smoking loud. If I'm smoking mid/regular, which I am slowly coming to prefer if I have it in larger quantities, then it usually brightens up my mood and I feel like I attain a much less "temperamental" high. Though I haven't tripped in a while, I can say.


What does "tripping" have to do with this thread?

Smoking weed is not tripping, tripping is a term used for using psychedelics like shrooms, acid, mescaline, DMT, 2CB, etc

Also, what does "loud" mean?

I guess that is slang wherever you are from, but I've never heard that term before.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> I've come to the conclusion that bud intensifies whatever emotion you're feeling. You're feeling anxious, it'll make you more anxious. You're feeling fine, you're feeling great.


Im quoting a super old post.. but I feel like this describes it for me. Unfortunately Im usually always depressed and in a terrible mindset recently, so Im afraid of smoking anymore. Last time it just made me really upset and unhappy. I hate drinking, but I find being drunk preferable to being high since Im always a happy/silly drunk.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Overthinker80 said:


> What does "tripping" have to do with this thread?


Tripping is _commonly_ associated with psychedelic effects, not _exclusively._ If weed sends you into an anxiety attack/intensifies, magnifies, or amplifies your anxiety to the point where you feel like something is wrong while you're smoking it, then that is among the things I personally consider to be tripping. "Trip" might just be apart of the jargon I have become accustomed to, as I don't only ascribe it to the psychedelic drugs that you mentioned. It depends on context, for me.

For example: "I'm on a trip", "you're tripping", and "stop tripping" are three completely different contexts to me. The first leads me to believe that one has taken a psychedelic drug, the second makes me believe that someone is either acting annoying or clearly behaving eccentrically after taking some drug, and I'd interpret the last as someone telling someone else to chill because the person being told is either overreacting to something or is expressing their anger to an unnecessary degree.

I really think it's just southern slang.



Overthinker80 said:


> Smoking weed is not tripping


Neither said nor implied that it was. From my experience, it is possible to "trip" while high on weed. But I refer to what you seem to be regarding as "experiencing a trip", just to differentiate the two if the context does not clarify.



Overthinker80 said:


> Also, what does "loud" mean?


High quality marijuana. To my attention, it's a VERY common term.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Weed doesn't do anything to my anxiety, but it does amplify what I'm feeling usually, besides anxiety. It makes my chronic pain either worse or doesn't do anything and when I'm cold, it makes me colder lol


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Veracity said:


> Tripping is _commonly_ associated with psychedelic effects, not _exclusively._ If weed sends you into an anxiety attack/intensifies, magnifies, or amplifies your anxiety to the point where you feel like something is wrong while you're smoking it, then that is among the things I personally consider to be tripping. "Trip" might just be apart of the jargon I have become accustomed to, as I don't only ascribe it to the psychedelic drugs that you mentioned. It depends on context, for me.
> 
> For example: "I'm on a trip", "you're tripping", and "stop tripping" are three completely different contexts to me. The first leads me to believe that one has taken a psychedelic drug, the second makes me believe that someone is either acting annoying or clearly behaving eccentrically after taking some drug, and I'd interpret the last as someone telling someone else to chill because the person being told is either overreacting to something or is expressing their anger to an unnecessary degree.
> 
> ...


Ok I get what you are saying.

We also say "your tripping" up here in the northeast if someone is freaking out.


----------



## therbin (Oct 27, 2013)

*Same problem*

I started smoking weed at a young age and it made me extremely self conscious, stressed out and anxious. I began to worry about every little thing I said and consider that my friends wanted to beat me up. It was all completely irrational and I directly link these symptoms to weed. I also developed a psychosis like symptom where I would imagine my friends talking in my head. Now two years later my high from weed is irreparably damaged and I can never go back to blazin. Weed is not the chillout medicinal drug for everyone. It can change you and how you live your life in a negative way.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes ! Only with certain types of weed.

Way long long time ago when I used to smoke weed we would come across some top notch herb that would wipe you out and would get you SUPER paranoid and anxious.

We called it "tripping weed" because of the paranoia it would cause, sort of like tripping on acid.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Weed is no good, it's fine for some people. I tried smoking once and I had the worst panic attack of my life, that's when all this started going down hill for me. I smoked weed with 2 other friends and I ended up calling my mom crying, she came and picked me up and when I got home I paced back and forth in my room for the next 2 hours having a constant, never ending panic attack. I honestly felt like the only way for me to get out of this was to end myself, but I didn't. after the high wore down I became alright, but shortly after that bad experience I started getting anxiety over everything, I couldn't sleep I couldn't do anything I was so unsure what was happening to me (although I've had a few panic attacks when I was a kid.) shortly after not leaving my home, all my friends gave up on me, stopped trying to hang out with me. and here I am, that was 3 years ago. I'm so lonely now and lost and confused. It wasn't weed that caused all of this, I've always had this problem. But it was weed that brought it out of me severely.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

If you get anxiety from weed, please read this thread about CBD

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/not-cannabis-cannabi-di-ol-693138/


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah it gives me a lot of anxiety... it's given me panic attacks, dissociation and paranoia. The worst is wax though. Gave me the worst panic attack ever. Felt like I was gonna have a heart attack. But they (my former friend's dope fiend friends) made me choke on it so that probably made it worse. Sometimes weed has relaxed me which is rare because the most common weed I've encountered have high THC.


----------

